# Coming to Vancouver in August.



## themaninblack (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi, all.

I've been reading though this forum with interested over the recent months and now have a good reason to write.

Using Brazolot Migration Group, I've been accepted onto a course at BCIT in Burnaby. The next stage is a study permit and then arranging the international removals.

As I will be attending BCIT at Burnaby, I'm interested to hear from people from the Burnaby region with regard to neighbourhoods and the general area, etc.

I'm a 36-year-old single male (hello, ladies!) with no ties and am hoping the move goes with ease - although I know that moving is one of the most stressful things a person can do.

So anyone from the Burnaby region, anyone who's used Brazolot Migration Group and anyone who's recently moved to the area, please get in touch.

Thanks,

themaninblack.


----------



## themaninblack (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the info. I checked out the website and added it to my favourites.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The previous post has been deleted as the poster is a spammer constantly pushing the same website under different names.
Please do not recommend that site to anyone on this forum.

Thank you


----------



## themaninblack (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, OK. Thanks for that. How disappointing!


----------

